# Choosing the right harness (and is a harness right?)



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I've used that style of harness on Remy. I always use a harness for him. This is a step-in harness. Here's a youtube instruction video - 



. Good luck.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

A harness may help but those harnesses will encourage your dog to pull. You should have a ring on the chest part of the harness that you use. A ring on the back of the dog just says "pull" & doesn't teach them not too unless you use other techniques.

If you are having a problem with pulling, we found that the no pull freedom harness works really well. Using the 2 rings leashed really helps:
Wiggles Wags & Whiskers

I think they will make them for smaller dogs if the 5/8" is too large.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I use something similar to Search's where the ring is in the front. You give a jerk and release. Max doesn't pull at all with this. The name if his is easy walk.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for the video! Now i finally understand! )

About the ring going in front of her, i searched lots of sites and we have no such harness available here. However, i have found the Trixie Easy Walk and it seems to have good reviews. What do you think?

Trixie easy walk harness-FREE SHIPPING - We know pets
[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Basic-Training-Harness-Black/dp/B000RZQQHE[/ame]


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

First of all, sorry for the double post!

But i just thought of something: what if i don't attach the leash to the ring on the back, but i put it in front where the connection is made. I mean, simply attaching it to the material. Would that be a problem when Sophie is walking?

And how do i determine the right size of the harness? Do i measure her body?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The only harness other than for safety in the car is for tracking. It goes over lily's head and then between her front legs and has two buckles that join the belly side to the top that comes down between her shoulders. However, I don't think this will solve your problem since it is designed specifically so the dog can pull like a fiend. Most harnesses don't really solve pulling issues. Mine is from J & J dog supplies. The measurement is for the dogs girth at the chest. I imagine that the measurement for many harnesses would be the same.

One other idea would be a martingale collar with a liner. I have seen them with sheepskin. Amazon.com: Wide Leather Martingale Dog Collar with Sheepskin Lining: Pet SuppliesIf the Sophie did pull she would be pulling against the sheepskin.

The best thing to do is to work on leave it as a command for when she is excited by seeing other dogs. This way you can keep the leash loose. If I have both dogs with me I tell them leave it and then put them on a sit stay until the other dog has passed.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you and sorry for the late reply!

I know that harnesses aren't supposed to solve pulling issues, but she is usually well behaved, except in some cases. And in those cases she really strangles herself. I have tried various training methods, including bringing her favourite treats with me, but that didn't get her attention. Not to include the submissive urinating, which i hope will pass by time. So i think the harness may be a good choice, so she doesn't have any problems when pulling. 

Well, we will see, it wasn't that expensive anyways. I wish there was a rescue facility near me so i could donate all the things i don't use with Sophie anymore, including some collars that were too big for her.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

> ....sometimes i have to change direction or not to let her where she wants to go, so she starts pulling.


I only use a harness in the car...

You should be the one deciding, where you are going... so I would change directions often, so she gets used to it, rather than forcing her, when there's something interesting ahead... If you keep her guessing, she'll look to you for clues as to where you are going...


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

She is doing that in spaced she's used to and where are no distractions. For instance, when we go down the stairs, she is so quick so she gets ahead of me, but then stops at the exact spot every time and she waits for me. She's so cute looking always up at me. But as soon as we go out, she wants to do a billion things in no time.

However, i discovered something interesting: when we go where there are lots of people around, she is interested in none and she will listen to me. As soon as we go into an isolated area and a person pops out of nowhere, she gets all excited.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Step in harness is so much easier to use. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday Sophie's harness was shipped and so far she's been doing really good in it. Actually, and i don't know if it's just my mind playing tricks on me, she's been pulling less than on a regular collar. She only pulled when she saw some children (she adores these tiny versions of humans, as she sees them) and she behaved nicely when we walked besides some people and past a sleeping stray dog.

So far so good, let's see how it goes over time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lots of performance sport people use harnesses when they move their dogs around at show sites since the dogs (who are generally pretty pumped up to work) usually seem more relaxed if they are on harness rather than collar control. I don't think you are imagining that you are getting less pulling.

Lily has two harnesses, one is for the car and for show sites. It is the one from Clean Run that I have mentioned elsewhere. She is always pretty relaxed with that one. Her other harness which is getting lots of use these days is for tracking. With that one she is encourage to pull on the track. We have a get dressed routine though for the different things we do, so thankfully she knows that the only harness to pull in the the one for tracking.

I think you will find if you make a little routine for putting the harness on that helps Sophie to understand the behavior that you are looking for when she wears it that it will take care of your concerns very nicely.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> Yesterday Sophie's harness was shipped and so far she's been doing really good in it.


I see this with a lot of dogs who are switched over from collars to harnesses. A lot of people use the leash to communicate to the dog and this is easily felt via collar but not usually felt as well through the harness. So a dog has to rely more on vocal cues and it encourages them to mind the handler more. When they don't feel the pressure on their neck, they decide it's pretty nice and are encouraged to go along with you.

If she doesn't like changing directions and it causes her to pull, try follow the leader. Change directions A LOT and make it fun. Use baby talk, cheering her on, luring with treats, etc. Whatever she likes so she wants to play along. And use a vocal cue when you change directions so it doesn't catch her off guard. "This way!", etc.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*No pull on flat collar*

We specifically don't use the leash on the flat collars of our service dog puppies because we don't ever want them to pull on the collar. As adults they should be able to walk perfectly on the flat collar without pulling, but its about not letting them fail before they get there. 

Also, as someone who's had an extremely small toy dog (Maltese) with a collapsed trachea, there are sometimes breed and even dog specific physical limitations that require use of an alternative to the neck collar.

I use a back clipping harness during "dog wearing" puppy training and any tethering because it is NOT what I plan to use for walking when the dog is older. It's simply a restraint that attaches the dog securely to me. Gentle leader head harnesses are good options as are front clipping harnesses, easy walk, TTouch, etc.


----------

